# How Do I Keep Hawks And Falcons Away?



## CENA

Hello, I' am new to this forum and would like some help on what works to keep hawks and falcons away. Tried the owl thing with no luck. What else is there? I heard a mirror ball helps. Any others? Thanks!


----------



## KORMEZ

there is really no way of getting rid of the falcons unless you follow them to there nesting spot and remove them manually other way's i have found success is to have a whistle and whistle really loudly to disrupt the falcons attack on a pigeon this has worked for me many times about 70% times


----------



## Whitefeather

KORMEZ said:


> *there is really no way of getting rid of the falcons unless you follow them to there nesting spot and remove them manually* other way's i have found success is to have a whistle and whistle really loudly to disrupt the falcons attack on a pigeon this has worked for me many times about 70% times


Are you suggesting removing the nests of these birds?  

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

KORMEZ said:


> there is really no way of getting rid of the falcons unless you follow them to there nesting spot and remove them manually other way's i have found success is to have a whistle and whistle really loudly to disrupt the falcons attack on a pigeon this has worked for me many times about 70% times



Is'nt that againist the law? Can't you get a very big fine $$$$ for doing that? And that's not counting getting attacked by the parents!


----------



## nabisho

*I wouldn't advise messing with a falcon nest*

I was just talking Friday night with a fellow that was with the Nevada Department of Wildlife for 30 years and he was showing us the scar he has on his neck from the time he was collecting some eggs from a Perigrine falcon nest. This was years ago when they were trying to figure out that DDT was killing the birds. Most of the falcons are very protective of their nests. The hawks aren't so much but most of them are still on the endangered species list and if you get caught it's $10K per egg or bird if you're caught with them. I don't think the mirror ball would work too well since their are nesting pairs of falcons that live on the Vegas strip? They have some new fake GHO's that move theri heads and flap their wings and I have heard a couple times that those work much better than the plastic solid fake GHOs. You might check with one of the reputable falconeer outfits like the California Hawking Club ( http://www.calhawkingclub.org/ ) and see if they can giove you some help.

NAB


----------



## philodice

The real answer here is you can't do anything at all. You must understand that our hobby on this forum is the raising and caring for animals that aren't that high up on the food chain. We raise food. Bunnies come around at lettuce farms, hawks and falcons come around at lofts. I came to accept that and moved my pet doves inside. If you can't bear to lose a bird, don't fly.
It's just a fact of life, we in the pigeon fancy have NO legal recourse.


----------



## Charis

philodice said:


> The real answer here is you can't do anything at all. You must understand that our hobby on this forum is the raising and caring for animals that aren't that high up on the food chain. We raise food. Bunnies come around at lettuce farms, hawks and falcons come around at lofts. I came to accept that and moved my pet doves inside. If you can't bear to lose a bird, don't fly.
> It's just a fact of life, we in the pigeon fancy have NO legal recourse.


You said it exactly right.


----------



## CENA

philodice said:


> The real answer here is you can't do anything at all. You must understand that our hobby on this forum is the raising and caring for animals that aren't that high up on the food chain. We raise food. Bunnies come around at lettuce farms, hawks and falcons come around at lofts. I came to accept that and moved my pet doves inside. If you can't bear to lose a bird, don't fly.
> It's just a fact of life, we in the pigeon fancy have NO legal recourse.


Yes, I unerstand and it is frustrating!!! We lost our favorite bird Saturday, right in front of the loft! My wife was really upset. I knew it was coming, because we have not had an attack or lost a bird in over a year. It really made me angry though, because you can't do anything! And it had to be our favorite bird whose mate just laid eggs a couple weeks ago. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## ZeldaCA

With all this discussion about hawks, I am wondering if it is possible to "hawk-proof" a pigeon enclosure? Soon we will begin making our aviary for Floyd. We will be using strong, metal, tight-mesh aviary wire, and it will be on our porch up against our house, but are there any special tricks we should use, or anything we should build in that will make birds safer? Also, if an aviary is locked up tight, how are the birds succumbing to the hawk?

Sorry to ask so many basic questions, but if we (or anyone else) can do something that can possibly avoid a tragedy now it would be SO worth it.


----------



## Grim

The birds are outside of the loft. There is nothing to protect them.


----------



## Feather

Hi Zelda,

If Floyd is inside his avery, then he will be safe. It is when you free fly your birds that they come into danger.


----------



## ZeldaCA

Thank you! I was wondering if perhaps the hawks were pulling apart the cage or maybe even scaring the birds inside into intense shock. We have one Swainson's Hawk who occasionally comes around the back yard, and we do have a neighbor with roller pigeons --some outside the loft -- so that may be why he is hanging around. So sad for the pigeons, but out in nature of course raptors do have their place and that must be respected.


----------



## Feather

Zelda, 

I have heard of them flying through thin screen. And they do land on top of averies and scare the birds.


----------



## Victor

We have recently had two hawks land on top of our aviary on two separate occasions. The last one was so bold, that it took me up to the challenge of walking up to it and clapping my hands for it to decide to fly away. Our aviary is a former big dog run with hardware cloth on the sides and removable tarp on the north side and top. I still have to add hardware cloth to the top for added reinforcement and safety, and plan to add mosquito netting this year to keep the small flying pests out. My adjacent pigeon coop also has hardware cloth and removable Plexiglas panes and I keep my 8 pigeons secured in small animal cages at night or when it is too cold for them to be "outside". I am not taking any chances with mine. There are those who race, and I understand that. Mine are pets. You are very right Feather, they do get scared that is for darn sure. But they can be protected. I know mine were. I also have some pesky stray cats that I have to keep an eye out for, and appreciate it when our dog Chewie goes out to "check" on the birds and their welfare.


----------



## KORMEZ

i dunno but wear i live they are not protected and the council does not care about them i have rang up many times for them to do something about it but they dont i dont say that i remove them but i have seen people do so


----------



## eric98223

ok this is something i have recent experience with. just today i let my birds out for the first time 3 birds who had never been outside the loft (at least 3 of them) three of the birds were young birds 2008 bands and the others had been out only one time this year. i watched them fly a little and roost on the house. went inside and all of a sudden saw all my birds flying fast and scattered over the front yard. one of them even ran into my window! He is fine. ran out and looked in time to see the biggest bird i had ever seen fly past. it must have had a 6 foot wingspan probably a bald eagle but havent seen any up here in my area. anyway two of my young birds are not home tonight, most of my old birds are have not counted heads yet but one youngin was in my tree tonight we will see tomorrow.

anyway there is nothing you can do ... im not going to talk about traps or elimination!! i think this comment should be removed. i do think if these animals are chasing and harassing your birds you should be able to do something but it is NOT LEGAL yet. and it is irresponsible for you to suggest otherwise on this site 

sorry , stepping down from my soapbox now


my biggest suggestion is to not get on too much of a set schedule. if you let your birds out every single morning at 7 pretty soon every hawk within your area code will know "breakfast is served" at 7 

never had a problem with them breaking into a loft and my loft roof is roost proof, but the will sit in my tree somtimes. loud noises sticks and rocks seem to move them on and let them know they are not welcome

just my 2 cents


Eric..


----------



## Khiladi786

CENA said:


> Hello, I' am new to this forum and would like some help on what works to keep hawks and falcons away. Tried the owl thing with no luck. What else is there? I heard a mirror ball helps. Any others? Thanks!



In my opinion the best ways to deter hawks, falcons, and pretty much any bird of prey from your pigeons is to hang reflective CDs on a string or put a owl statue on your roof, this usually works but can also backfire if your pigeons flight high in the air. Also once your pigeons reach a certain height in the air nothing can really stop a hawk from snatching it. Most of not all states ban the shooting or killing of birds of prey so unfortunately no weapon related pest control technique can be used either.


----------



## beachwood45789

Khiladi786 said:


> In my opinion the best ways to deter hawks, falcons, and pretty much any bird of prey from your pigeons is to hang reflective CDs on a string or put a owl statue on your roof, this usually works but can also backfire if your pigeons flight high in the air. Also once your pigeons reach a certain height in the air nothing can really stop a hawk from snatching it. Most of not all states ban the shooting or killing of birds of prey so unfortunately no weapon related pest control technique can be used either.


Hi, this is the only thing that will keep hawks away from your birds.


----------



## Benjeon

eric98223 said:


> my biggest suggestion is to not get on too much of a set schedule. if you let your birds out every single morning at 7 pretty soon every hawk within your area code will know "breakfast is served" at 7


Funny, but true! If the hawks are getting fed they're going to hang around. Not only that but they'll probably nest nearby which means even more hawks.

On the reverse side of that, through the process natural selection the smart pigeons will learn to avoid and escape the hawks and they learn from each other ( I realize that's not much of an option if you're raising them solely as pets.), but then again I recently had a pack of Merlin Falcons develop a gang attack where they spread out and come in low and fast in groups of 3 or 4 - so the birds of prey can get smarter too. ...Guess that wasn't much help... 🤔

That said, I live out in the desert and have deal with hawks, falcons, owls and even coyotes and they can get out of hand. There are times that I have to take action and fight back and believe I have the right to do so and if people don't like it they can take it up with God. Gen 1:26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, *and over the fowl of the air* ...

On a side note: I recently got a Livestock Guardian Dog and he sure keeps the coyotes away. One thing I've considered getting and training a hawk to hunt other hawks.


----------



## paulmknpigeons

dos the cds on a string help


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, cds on a string dont work the best thing is an air dancer www.bestpigeons.com/educating-young-birds read about the air dancer and how it works


----------



## pigeonroger154

my family will shoot down the hawk. if you do not have a permit do so you can try a whistle and scare off the bird but if this does not work and your birds keep getting killed, take a class and get a permit to shoot it. it's either your birds or the falcon.


----------



## Doves Witness

Adopt a family of crows. They chase hawks away routinely here.


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, i have been feeding a family of 5 crows for about 10 years now they come every day about 8 am looking for peanuts and whole corn they are the best thing for kepping hawks away from your birds


----------



## paulmknpigeons

what a bout chimimg bells


----------

